# New member   Jim



## Logsaw (Mar 13, 2016)

At the upper level of age to be bodybuilding, now using retired time to achieve some new muscle add ons and fitness goals. I have pursued bodybuilding during my early years until responsibilities took over, but now back to health and strength. I look at friends dying of cancer after living a very unhealthy and stressful life style including GMO based food, scuffing at working out and believing in the medical establishment when problems arise.
However, supplements and etc sure have changed from my early days. Need to learn more.


----------



## brazey (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## blergs. (Mar 14, 2016)

welcome!


----------



## Anabolik2k (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome, it's never too late to learn, lots of changes over the years!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome to the wonderful world of IMF, if you have questions feel free to pm me


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 19, 2016)

welcome


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 23, 2016)

*It?s been brought to my attention that as a board rep I should not ignore the new members section.*


*Soooooo????*


*Welcome to the forum.*
*Please be sure to read and follow the rules.*
*You will find a wealth of valuable information and experience in the forum posts and the community veterans.*
*Remember?RESEARCH, RESEARCH, RESEARCH.*
*We look forward to your constructive contributions to this community.*

*We know you?re only here for the tranny porn.*


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2016)

Nobody needs gearz more than the elderly!


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

welcome. Keep in mind that nothing from Gnc or any other store like that is Fda approved so don't believe the hype. Stick to solid foods and proper training.


----------

